

DumpTruck Online Storage (from Giganews) - arn
http://www.giganews.com/dumptruck/index.html

======
arn
so, I thought this was interesting. Giganews has done a lot on their field
(usenet). encryption, compressed headers etc... Due to the nature of their
business, privacy has always been a big deal.

For those who keep complaining about Dropbox not being secure enough, this
looks like it'll be an interesting alternative. Still in private/invite beta.

